
Windows 10 is falling behind macOS, and it is frustrating - boromi
https://www.onmsft.com/editorial/point-windows-10-is-falling-behind-macos-and-it-is-absolutely-frustrating
======
aszantu
Cuz they're busy showing edge in everyone's face instead of offering easy to
use firewall options for all the trackcrap out there xD

